# Magellan 2036MU update disaster help!!



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all I am new to this fourm. I am hoping you can help. 

I went to update my Magellan Roadmate 2036 MU for a road trip. when I updated the software it said error when trying to upload do you want to try again. So I tried again the same thing. Now it is stuck on start up mode. I tried to reset it by holding the slider button for 20 sec but that did not work. 

Any Advice for me? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hellp There! Welcome!

Here are some instructions on resetting your unit; and assistance on getting an update:

http://www.justanswer.com/gps/5s9fv-purchased-magellan-roadmate-2036-mu-less-year-ago.html

Also, you may want to assure your computer is not going into energy saving/ hybernate mode while you are updating.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks I already did all the above and nothing that is why I posted here.

Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there a little pin hole on the side of the unit for a reset?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No unfortunately there is not.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

All the research I saw seem to lead to one place: sending it back to Magellan. 
All the things I read and saw said that if you can't get it to reset by the standard method (you stated you already tried), and there is no small manual reset switch, that there is most likely a problem with the unit. 

Sorry I could not be of more assistance.


----------

